# Cuyahoga Chrome



## PWake119 (Dec 23, 2011)

Pulled this one out yesterday. I was down throwing spinners all morning with no luck and on my way back to the truck I talked to a guy who had just pulled out a pretty nice steely on a jig and minnow. I went back to the truck and grabbed my centerpin and ran a drift using a spawn sack that oddly enough, I found laying on the rocks earlier in the morning. Float went down and a few minutes later I had chrome on the ground. It was a beautiful day on the river.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Bait off the ground and still caught one, nice !!!!!!!!! It was ment.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

PWake119 said:


> View attachment 67476
> 
> 
> Pulled this one out yesterday. I was down throwing spinners all morning with no luck and on my way back to the truck I talked to a guy who had just pulled out a pretty nice steely on a jig and minnow. I went back to the truck and grabbed my centerpin and ran a drift using a spawn sack that oddly enough, I found laying on the rocks earlier in the morning. Float went down and a few minutes later I had chrome on the ground. It was a beautiful day on the river.
> ...


What part of the hoga?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PWake119 (Dec 23, 2011)

Under the 82 bridge


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Great nice fish, how was the flow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PWake119 (Dec 23, 2011)

It was running just over 2000, this was my first time out on the hoga so I don't know how that falls into the "good conditions" category...i usually fish rocky so I was running drifts quite a bit faster than I'm accustomed to. Water was dirty, about a foot visibility. I was out there again this morning but flow was at 2710 with muddy water, 0 visibility. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

I guess 2000 is fishable. I wouldn't wade that. I've gone in at 800 there and its hell lol. Under 500 is nice.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## short rod (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope you didn't eat that! When we get rain like that the city of Akron's sewage system can't hold that much water. So, they release raw untreated sewer into the water. You will know this is true because of the smell, the condoms on the shore, and the tampons in the trees! Not to mention the needles I have seen in eddys! This is why sewers rates have doubled in Akron. The EPA was suing the city. Apparently tampons in trees are not indigenous to the Cuyahoga Valley. Bon appetit!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

short rod said:


> I hope you didn't eat that! When we get rain like that the city of Akron's sewage system can't hold that much water. So, they release raw untreated sewer into the water. You will know this is true because of the smell, the condoms on the shore, and the tampons in the trees! Not to mention the needles I have seen in eddys! This is why sewers rates have doubled in Akron. The EPA was suing the city. Apparently tampons in trees are not indigenous to the Cuyahoga Valley. Bon appetit!


What??????? Free floats????


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, nice.

I would never have thought about fishing there when the flow is that high.
Good Job!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

jjshbetz11 said:


> What??????? Free floats????
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


hahahah now that is funny stuff


----------



## PWake119 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yummy! Lol no I don't eat anything out of that river...the red flag for me was when it caught on fire


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> the red flag for me was when it caught on fire


That was back in the 60's. The river is no longer flammable.

Personally, I think the Rock is about as dirty, if not worse the the Hoga.
But lets not start a flame about that.

Free floats? I always thought they were "beach whistles". . . .. . .


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I think I remember reading somewhere that the rock is actually very clean. I want to say they have shocked a lot of smaller fish and river life that can not tolerate polluted waters, which is pretty cool.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Ray and Frank at the Rod Makers shop turned me on to route 82 and south of that years ago. I live on top of the rocky river and boy can the crowds gather. It sure is nice going twenty minutes south and have the place almost to myself. Nice job buddy !!!!!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Awwwwww man, beach whistles?!?!?!?  lol


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rayman said:


> Ray and Frank at the Rod Makers shop turned me on to route 82 and south of that years ago. I live on top of the rocky river and boy can the crowds gather. It sure is nice going twenty minutes south and have the place almost to myself. Nice job buddy !!!!!


Don't plan on it being that way anymore...


----------



## short rod (Sep 9, 2011)

Not to make light of a serious matter, but last year I believe there were at least 4 drowning deaths in that river! When the levels are up in that river it makes wading very dangerous. It has some big holes in it. Less people fishing ='s less people to pull you out! Be cautious on this river.


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

short rod said:


> Not to make light of a serious matter, but last year I believe there were at least 4 drowning deaths in that river! When the levels are up in that river it makes wading very dangerous. It has some big holes in it. Less people fishing ='s less people to pull you out! Be cautious on this river.


+100. Even at 350 cfm it can be hard to wade in places. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup, it is a tough river to wade in places.

You 

need 


to 


be 

a



_*creekcrawler!*_


----------



## PWake119 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah I checked the topos and quickly saw how deep she gets, and with flows like that I wasn't planning on wading...even though I am an extremely good swimmer and have a lot of experience crossing white water...once your waders fill with water, things become....difficult, to say the least. Thank you for the heads up! It's very easy for people to underestimate the extreme power that water has.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

